# Frage zu Steamspielen



## M1911 (1. Mai 2012)

Hi,

Ich hab bei Counter Strike: Source und CoD Modern Warfare 2 das Problem, das alles beim Laden eines Spielservers kurz einfriert.
So kommt bei CSS, wenn ich im Fenstermodus spiele "Keine Rückmeldung",das Spiel hat sich also aufgehängt, doch 30 Sekunden später geht alles wieder weiter.
Dasselbe bei MW2.


----------



## NuTSkuL (3. Mai 2012)

läuft die hdd dann erst an?
würd einfach mal das übliche sagen:
-in steam die spieldaten prüfen
-treiber aktualisieren
-antivierenprog deaktivieren
-evtl mal nebenbei den taskmanager/resourcenmonitor nebenbei laufen lassen und schauen, was da so vor sich geht

hast du die hdd mal getestet? also speed und zustand?


----------



## Shona (10. Mai 2012)

Das liegt glaube ich am Fenstermodus weil dieses phänomen hab ich bei TF2 wenn ich mal auf einen unserer server connecte um zu schauen wie die luft da so ist xD


----------



## Isrian (15. Mai 2012)

Das liegt definiv am Fenstermodus. Hab das auch bei Spielen, die nichts mit Steam zu tun haben. Alle laufen nach Möglichkeit bei mir im Fenstermodus.


----------

